# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Planting Potatoes in Pots

## Garden House Queen



----------



----------


## Garden House Queen

I probably won't get as much yield since I planted Yukon Gold. They're not big on quantity but excellent on quality.

----------

Old Navy (05-07-2017),Talon (05-07-2017)

----------


## amarone

But Why ? 
Cost of buckets , extra direct and indirect costs --- both literal and in terms of time and effort  
 For what net gain ?
Am not trying to be a kill-joy but as a once big time gardener with one and a half acres , i cannot see the point of growing a veg which is so cheap to buy ,  and growing it in a very complex fashion .
I used to concentrate on veg like Chicory , Fennel , Globe artichokes which are expensive to buy and then not in widespread distribution . 
Regardless , good luck !

----------


## Garden House Queen

The buckets cost me nothing...and......living on a farm I have the compost. True....potatoes are inexpensive but there is nothing quite like the experience of growing your own! I also grow potatoes in the garden in the traditional way...but...I thought it an interesting project to compare with the garden grown!

There is one other important factor.....for women who don't have help from their husbands (like my neighbor!!!) or the energy to handle a garden-tiller....this "black pot" method should be an easier way for them to have some "spuds"....kinda like a "raised bed" garden! My interest is in comparing the yield.

----------

Kodiak (05-07-2017),NORAD (05-07-2017),Old Navy (05-07-2017),potlatch (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> I probably won't get as much yield since I planted Yukon Gold. They're not big on quantity but excellent on quality.


Potato yield depends on temperature as well as variety:


> When the tubers start forming, cooler temperatures are a plus. Years ago, research showed that fewer and fewer tubers were formed on the plants as the temperature went from 68° to 84°F. In fact, none formed at 84° F.Best Weather: The best potato crops are produced when the daytime temperature is in the 60° to 65° F range, and when night temperatures are below 57° F. When the weather is hot, the top part of the plant respires heavily, reducing the amount of food material that can otherwise be put into storage in the tubers.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> there is nothing quite like the experience of growing your own!


Amen. Potatoes can also be grown in tires. I have successfully grown potatoes in tires but have never tried the stacking method.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Potato yield depends on temperature as well as variety:


Temperature is critical!  70 degree averages are needed. It's much too late(and hot) to plant potatoes in this area. Mid febuary-March is ideal since harvest time is about three months, give a take a week or two. Fortunately, we can make two crops here with a a planting in the spring and a fall planting which usually yields less depending on the timing of the first frost. 
Any variety of potato should do well in pots.

More of a novelty for show, as Thomas mentioned, I've grown potatoes with huge yields in tires in the yard. For best results , the tires should be stacked three high if using auto tires. Two tires can be used but if the tires or not of larger size, the yield will be reduced. 

Good of luck to you and your neighbor!

----------

2cent (05-07-2017),Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

let my people go....

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017),Kodiak (05-07-2017)

----------


## amarone

Jesu . 
So many Potato Heads !!

----------


## Beachcomber

> 


Potatoes in south Florida . . . 

Sheeeeeeeeeeeeee-it!

Happy to grow some herbs (tomatoes in the winter) on my patio, . . . 
and then simply enjoy feeding and watering the local birds and squirrels.  

Don't have a garden but a miniature (and admittedly despoiled) wildlife habitat. 

 :Smiley20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Jesu . 
> So many Potato Heads !!


That's* MR.* Potato Head to you, son.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> But Why ? 
> Cost of buckets , extra direct and indirect costs --- both literal and in terms of time and effort  
>  For what net gain ?
> Am not trying to be a kill-joy but as a once big time gardener with one and a half acres , i cannot see the point of growing a veg which is so cheap to buy ,  and growing it in a very complex fashion .
> I used to concentrate on veg like Chicory , Fennel , Globe artichokes which are expensive to buy and then not in widespread distribution . 
> Regardless , good luck !


cause she wants to dammit.

 :Smiley20:

----------

2cent (05-07-2017),Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> Jesu . 
> So many Potato Heads !!


Potatoes are the staff of life, and I'm not Irish. When I have potatoes with a meal, I need no bread. 


The Potato Eaters - Wikipedia

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> The buckets cost me nothing...and......living on a farm I have the compost. True....potatoes are inexpensive but there is nothing quite like the experience of growing your own! I also grow potatoes in the garden in the traditional way...but...I thought it an interesting project to compare with the garden grown!
> 
> Their is one other important factor.....for women who don't have help from their husbands (like my neighbor!!!) or the energy to handle a garden-tiller....this "black pot" method should be an easier way for them to have some "spuds"....kinda like a "raised bed" garden! My interest is in comparing the yield.


I, too, was going to question why go to the expense of pots when you can just stick 'em in the ground.  That is, until you mentioned 2 good reasons:
#2.  You already have the pots - free - ,and want to experiment.
#1 good reason - It makes a lot of sense for people who can't handle a tiller.  (No way would I give up over $8/bucket though.)

Why grow something as inexpensive as 'taters?  The FLAVOR!  We didn't plant 'taters last year, so this is the first time we've run out, and had to eat store-bought in years.  I do remember times of sweating to death, wondering why we do it.  Until I stick that first forkful into my mouth.  Ahhh, so good.

FWIW, we switched to Yukon Golds one year.  Like you say, they don't have as high a yield, and we didn't care for them as much as Pontiac Reds, so we switched back.

I noticed that guy didn't cut his potatoes in half like we do when planting.  We've also decided it's worth it to simply buy a bale of straw, rather than save mulch throughout the year, so we use that, instead; layering it with dirt between, then plant.  Use triple-13 for fertilizer, and sprinkle Bug-B-Gone around each.
We generally yield about 5lbs per plant.  Will probably end up w/around 150lbs. this year.

I don't know that gardening is cheaper, but it sure is a lot tastier.  Besides, there's nothing in the world like sitting down to the dinner table, and realizing that everything on it came from your own back yard.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I do it 4or fun and so the kids can see it everyday.  It's also good for people with limited garden space.  I want to do a small bucket with carrots since those seeds are so difficult to get started.    Be great for the children to care for.

----------

2cent (05-07-2017),Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> cause she wants to dammit.


LOL  Besides, I can't stand chicory, fennel, nor artichokes.  

Oh.  Another thing we ran out of.  Corn.  Had to eat store-bought.  THAT right there told us we weren't skipping a garden this year.  


Something my husband said that sounds about right.  People don't really notice a big difference in fresh when they're used to store-bought.  But people who are used to fresh, then eat store bought, notice a HUGE difference.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Potatoes are the staff of life, and I'm not Irish. When I have potatoes with a meal, I need no bread. 
> 
> 
> The Potato Eaters - Wikipedia


Love those 'taters! I'm the bubba gump of potatoes. 
I love them any way you can fix them. 

Smothered with onion and butter
Stewed with smoked sausage or shrimp(a touch of Roux added)
Baked
Fried
Mashed or Creamed
Chips
Stix
Doubled baked and stuffed
Casseroles
Pot pies
Hash Browns
Tater tots
Scalloped

and especially

Boiled,  with lean salt pork or skinless ham shanks

Tonnerre et e'clair! Mai's ca c'est Bon patot(pomme de terre), oui!!

lol! This just came on the radio. 88.7 krvs.  live stream is available. 

Lache pas La Patate!!!!



 @Madison

----------

2cent (05-07-2017),Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> we can make two crops here with a a planting in the spring and a fall planting which usually yields less depending on the timing of the first frost.


I have repeatedly tried but have never gotten a decent yield of fall potatoes here in zone 8. My most beautiful potato plant this year is a survivor of potatoes I planted last year.There is a connection between potatoes and politics. If you have potatoes, you are independent of every political system. I speculate that the reason for the collapse of the Soviet system was that Russians had potatoes in their home gardens.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I have repeatedly tried but have never gotten a decent yield of fall potatoes here in zone 8. My most beautiful potato plant this year is a survivor of potatoes I planted last year.There is a connection between potatoes and politics. If you have potatoes, you are independent of every political system. I speculate that the reason for the collapse of the Soviet system was that Russians had potatoes in their home gardens.


Except for a few rough years in Ireland...:-)  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Garden House Queen

> LOL  Besides, I can't stand chicory, fennel, nor artichokes.  
> 
> Oh.  Another thing we ran out of.  Corn.  Had to eat store-bought.  THAT right there told us we weren't skipping a garden this year.  
> 
> 
> Something my husband said that sounds about right.  People don't really notice a big difference in fresh when they're used to store-bought.  But people who are used to fresh, then eat store bought, notice a HUGE difference.


That is the truth!!!!!!

----------

2cent (05-07-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> Temperature is critical!  70 degree averages are needed. It's much too late(and hot) to plant potatoes in this area. Mid febuary-March is ideal since harvest time is about three months, give a take a week or two. Fortunately, we can make two crops here with a a planting in the spring and a fall planting which usually yields less depending on the timing of the first frost. 
> Any variety of potato should do well in pots.
> 
> More of a novelty for show, as Thomas mentioned, I've grown potatoes with huge yields in tires in the yard. For best results , the tires should be stacked three high if using auto tires. Two tires can be used but if the tires or not of larger size, the yield will be reduced. 
> 
> Good of luck to you and your neighbor!


We aim for St. Patrick's Day for planting.  Like this year, many times have to wait a week or two.  

A second planting would never work here.  But, what does work is corn.  Decided to try it one year after harvesting the taters, figuring we'd be lucky just to get the plants - which our cows LOVE.  Well, wouldn'tcha know, they grew ears, as well!

----------



----------


## 2cent

> I do it 4or fun and so the kids can see it everyday.  It's also good for people with limited garden space.  I want to do a small bucket with carrots since those seeds are so difficult to get started.    Be great for the children to care for.


Oh, the value in how much you can teach children in growing food!  Kudos!   :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Garden House Queen

> I, too, was going to question why go to the expense of pots when you can just stick 'em in the ground.  That is, until you mentioned 2 good reasons:
> #2.  You already have the pots - free - ,and want to experiment.
> #1 good reason - It makes a lot of sense for people who can't handle a tiller.  (No way would I give up over $8/bucket though.)
> 
> Why grow something as inexpensive as 'taters?  The FLAVOR!  We didn't plant 'taters last year, so this is the first time we've run out, and had to eat store-bought in years.  I do remember times of sweating to death, wondering why we do it.  Until I stick that first forkful into my mouth.  Ahhh, so good.
> 
> FWIW, we switched to Yukon Golds one year.  Like you say, they don't have as high a yield, and we didn't care for them as much as Pontiac Reds, so we switched back.
> 
> I noticed that guy didn't cut his potatoes in half like we do when planting.  We've also decided it's worth it to simply buy a bale of straw, rather than save mulch throughout the year, so we use that, instead; layering it with dirt between, then plant.  Use triple-13 for fertilizer, and sprinkle Bug-B-Gone around each.
> ...


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I, too, was going to question why go to the expense of pots when you can just stick 'em in the ground.  That is, until you mentioned 2 good reasons:
> #2.  You already have the pots - free - ,and want to experiment.
> #1 good reason - It makes a lot of sense for people who can't handle a tiller.  (No way would I give up over $8/bucket though.)
> 
> Why grow something as inexpensive as 'taters?  The FLAVOR!  We didn't plant 'taters last year, so this is the first time we've run out, and had to eat store-bought in years.  I do remember times of sweating to death, wondering why we do it.  Until I stick that first forkful into my mouth.  Ahhh, so good.
> 
> FWIW, we switched to Yukon Golds one year.  Like you say, they don't have as high a yield, and we didn't care for them as much as Pontiac Reds, so we switched back.
> 
> I noticed that guy didn't cut his potatoes in half like we do when planting.  We've also decided it's worth it to simply buy a bale of straw, rather than save mulch throughout the year, so we use that, instead; layering it with dirt between, then plant.  Use triple-13 for fertilizer, and sprinkle Bug-B-Gone around each.
> ...


Even cutting them in half is a waste. We always quarter them. Sometimes we cut them in six or more depending on the size of the seed potatoes. As long as each individual eye has a little piece of potato attached , it will sprout. 

When I was much younger, I planted 300lbs one year. I usually cut all the seed potatoes the night before. This gives the cut portions a chance to 'heal' or dry out somewhat forming a skin which prevents rot. It was a very good year!  Dug 7500lbs or 25:1 yield. 
The next year I planted 300 lbs and dug 6000 lbs. not too shabby, still 20:1. 

The following year I planted 300lbs and dug 100 lbs. LOL!
It rained so much I could never get in there to offbar the rows and sidedress with fertilizer before tuber development. The johnsongrass was taller than a high clearance tractor. First I had to go in there with the bush hog and clip the grass right above the rows and let that dry out. Then I opened the rows to find a scant potato here and there. 

I retired from the potato business and downsized after that.

----------

2cent (05-07-2017),Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> Except for a few rough years in Ireland...


The Irish were unable to adjust to new conditions. The blight, by the way, was apparently introduced to Ireland from America. When you adopt the potato, you adopt potato diseases. Quakers attempted to persuade the Irish to grow such things as turnips and cabbage. The Irish were unable to change their ways, and died en masse from typhus, usually. In one way or other, this seems to be the fate of all of us. A wise aunt once said to me: "If we changed our ways, all our problems would be solved." The potato blight continues to destroy tomatoes in northern Europe.

----------


## tom

> Except for a few rough years in Ireland...


The Irish were unable to adjust to new conditions. The blight, by the way, was apparently introduced to Ireland from America. When you adopt the potato, you adapt to potato diseases. Quakers attempted to persuade the Irish to grow such things as turnips and cabbage. The Irish were unable to change their ways, and died en masse from typhus, usually. In one way or the other, this seems to be the fate of all of us. A wise aunt once said to me: "If we changed our ways, all our problems would be solved."

----------


## sargentodiaz

Just learned that potatoes are great for rose cuttings. Remove all stems and make clean cut top and bottom. Simply push the stem into a potato and wait until it sprouts to transplant into soil. I also guess you could just plant the potato into soil.

----------

sooda (05-07-2017)

----------


## 2cent

Power went out about an hour and half ago.  
The garden is now weeded.   :Smile:

----------


## tom

> Jesu . 
> So many Potato Heads !!


It isn't much, but a few rows of potatoes are my Declaration of Independence.

----------

2cent (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> When I was much younger, I planted 300lbs one year.


I buy 10 lb. of seed potatoes, 5 lb red and 5 white, each year, and will continue until the year I die. Actually, less than 10 lb. are planted since brother-in-law believes in red potatoes because that what his father grew and he gets as many of my cut and healed red potatoes as he wants. How can any human being not grow potatoes? I will never understand.

----------


## tom

> let my people go....


Let my potatoes go.

----------

2cent (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> Happy to grow some herbs (tomatoes in the winter) on my patio, . . .


Phenomenal results can be achieved in pots.

----------


## tom

> Why grow something as inexpensive as 'taters?  The FLAVOR!


Absolutely!

----------

2cent (05-08-2017),Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## amarone

> Phenomenal results can be achieved in pots.


I have heard stories about a good fock in a pot . Which is what I  now  assume  is your area of expertise .

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I don't know where you guys buy potatoes but they are not cheap. A ten lb bag of russets is close to four dollars here($2.79-299 on sale and reds are $6 for a ten bag bag. 
I loath a white potato.  It can save you loads of money if you plant ten pounds and dig 200-250 lbs. 

It involves more work than many other crops. It takes lots of fertilizer and you must spray fungicide and insecticide regularly for blight and Colorado potato beetles/cucumber beetles. 

Individual Pots and tires afford some protection from widespread infection and infestation with little chemical use.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> I want to do a small bucket with carrots since those seeds are so difficult to get started.


Surface sow your carrot seed. Cover with burlap or permeable landscape fabric (may be hard to find, It is just matted fibers but lasts forever.) Water through the fabric, and you will have as many carrots as you can stand. I grow Danver's half-long. Brother-in-law, who had never had a real carrot and who grills them, advised me to never grow another kind of carrot.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> It isn't much, but a few rows of potatoes are my Declaration of Independence.


Never thought of it that way, but...  :Thumbsup20:   I LIKE it!

----------


## 2cent

> Let my potatoes go.


_Nooo_.... Let my potatoes GROW!   :Smile:

----------

potlatch (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> I have heard stories about a good fock in a pot . Which is what I  now  assume  is your area of expertise .


I grow nothing in pots except for one snake plant from sister for interior decoration. I appreciate the limitations apartment dwellers live under, and for them, I think container gardening is the best way to go.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## 2cent

> I have heard stories about a good fock in a pot . Which is what I  now  assume  is your area of expertise .


Shup.

----------

Garden House Queen (05-07-2017)

----------


## tom

> It involves more work than many other crops. It takes lots of fertilizer and you must spray fungicide and insecticide regularly for blight and Colorado potato beetles/cucumber beetles.


Not necessarily, Hawk, The fertilizer and insecticide/fungicide  I made myself and have yet to see a Colorado potato beetle. Just a little flea beetle damage. I have used no chemical spray. I will not know what I am doing until the potatoes make. I dearly want to see the ground cracking.

----------



----------

